# Competition entries JHB Vape Meet #6



## Stroodlepuff

Ok Time to get the competition entries rolling in:

Please add your names to the list below:

*Cloud Blowing (Judged by @Derick @Rowan Francis and @PeterHarris and @devdev should they accept ) Juice will be supplied by Cloud Flavour (Thank you guys)
*

@Gambit
@Oliver Barry
@K_klops
@Riddle
@Smoke187
@Joey786
@Michael 


*PRIZES:*
To be announced


*Coil Building (Judged by @Rowan Francis, @PeterHarris and @devdev Should they accept)
*

@Gambit
@K_klops
@Riddle
@Smoke187
@Joey786
@Michael 



PRIZES:
To be announced

12 bottles of Juice sponsored by Cloud Flavour
2 x Hampers of 10 Vape King Juices
2 x Vape King coil Jigs
2 x Hampers of Kanthal (20, 24, 26, 28G) Sponsored by Vape King
Prizes from Vape Cartel (Will be confirmed closer to the time)
Prizes from Sky blue Vaping Will be confirmed closer to the time





*Prizes for Lucky Draws:*

*To be announced*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WHITELABEL

Awesome put me down for both please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

One entry? Seriously people???

@Michael @baksteen8168 @annemarievdh come on people


----------



## Ollie

ill have a go at the cloud blowing comp! Seriously apmed


----------



## baksteen8168

I am still unavailable on the day, but i am trying my best to make other arrangements. lol

If i make it, i will be in for clown blowing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

baksteen8168 said:


> I am still unavailable on the day, but i am trying my best to make other arrangements. lol
> 
> If i make it, i will be in for clown blowing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

zadiac said:


>


Clown blowing is fun!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BigAnt

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ok Time to get the competition entries rolling in:
> 
> Please add your names to the list below:
> 
> *Cloud Blowing (Judged by @Derick @Rowan Francis and @PeterHarris and @devdev should they accept ) Juice will be supplied by Cloud Flavour (Thank you guys)
> *
> 
> @Gambit
> @Oliver Barry
> 
> 
> *PRIZES:*
> To be announced
> 
> 
> *Coil Building (Judged by @Rowan Francis, @PeterHarris and @devdev Should they accept)
> *
> 
> @Gambit
> 
> 
> 
> PRIZES:
> To be announced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prizes for Lucky Draws:*
> 
> *To be announced*



I am still down for the chilli torture compo  if there is a list to add my name to.

If possible to swing past the shop and get some help with a setup for the cloud blowing I will definitely try.
Alternatively anyone close to Fourways that has some time to get me started I would appreciate it.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

BigAnt said:


> I am still down for the chilli torture compo  if there is a list to add my name to.
> 
> If possible to swing past the shop and get some help with a setup for the cloud blowing I will definitely try.
> Alternatively anyone close to Fourways that has some time to get me started I would appreciate it.


Hi @BigAnt 

Not much interest was generated for chilli eating so we have given it a skip this time around. 

You are more than welcome to stop by for help with a setup. Best would be to come on a Saturday though when @HappyCamper is here... He is our resident cloud blower. I can help you as well though


----------



## Rowan Francis

i will certainly be available for Judging , thanks @Stroodlepuff


----------



## BigAnt

Thank you @Stroodlepuff will swing past on Saturday. 
If the consensus is that I wont make a fool of myself then ill throw my hat in the ring.


----------



## WHITELABEL

BigAnt said:


> I am still down for the chilli torture compo  if there is a list to add my name to.
> 
> If possible to swing past the shop and get some help with a setup for the cloud blowing I will definitely try.
> Alternatively anyone close to Fourways that has some time to get me started I would appreciate it.


Don't worry man, I don't know what I'm doing either, we'll just wing it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187

If I can make it on the day, then I would like to try and hand at both, building eskom coils and try to blow the coils up as well...lol
I'm a total noob, so dont count on me winning anything, all in the name of fun


----------



## zadiac

baksteen8168 said:


> Clown blowing is fun!



Ooooohh....kaaayyyyy.....If you say so.....


----------



## baksteen8168

zadiac said:


> Ooooohh....kaaayyyyy.....If you say so.....


running joke


----------



## zadiac

hehehe.....just fecking with ya bro


----------



## baksteen8168

I know, just worried that the newbies here think I like blowing clowns.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

baksteen8168 said:


> I know, just worried that the newbies here think I like blowing clowns.



hahaha yeah!

Anyways, I won't be entering the *cloud* blowing comp as all my goodies haven't arrived yet from the SAPO void 

Need certain atties before I can enter, so I'll sit this one out, but maybe the next one I'll enter. For this meet I'll just browse and buy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

zadiac said:


> hahaha yeah!
> 
> Anyways, I won't be entering the *cloud* blowing comp as all my goodies haven't arrived yet from the SAPO void
> 
> Need certain atties before I can enter, so I'll sit this one out, but maybe the next one I'll enter. For this meet I'll just browse and buy


Just enter man, I haven't got any cloud blowing atties either, just stick a bunch of coils in the one with the most air flow and see what happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

zadiac said:


> hahaha yeah!
> 
> Anyways, I won't be entering the *cloud* blowing comp as all my goodies haven't arrived yet from the SAPO void
> 
> Need certain atties before I can enter, so I'll sit this one out, but maybe the next one I'll enter. For this meet I'll just browse and buy


At the last meet I borrowed a mod from a member on here. I didn't progress past round one, but is was great fun.


----------



## K_klops

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ok Time to get the competition entries rolling in:
> 
> Please add your names to the list below:
> 
> *Cloud Blowing (Judged by @Derick @Rowan Francis and @PeterHarris and @devdev should they accept ) Juice will be supplied by Cloud Flavour (Thank you guys)
> *
> 
> @Gambit
> @Oliver Barry
> 
> 
> *PRIZES:*
> To be announced
> 
> 
> *Coil Building (Judged by @Rowan Francis, @PeterHarris and @devdev Should they accept)
> *
> 
> @Gambit
> 
> 
> 
> PRIZES:
> To be announced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prizes for Lucky Draws:*
> 
> *To be announced*


Hey @Stroodlepuff, please put me down for the cloud blowing comp Lil shy on the coil building ha ha but should be confident next time after seeing what the building is all about. But im definately down for the cloud comp
Thanx


----------



## K_klops

K_klops said:


> Hey @Stroodlepuff, please put me down for the cloud blowing comp Lil shy on the coil building ha ha but should be confident next time after seeing what the building is all about. But im definately down for the cloud comp
> Thanx


EDIT: please put me down for both competitions.
Whats the worst that could happen.
Have to give it a shot sometime.
Thanx

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Come on guys we can do better than this? There really is no point in any of the prizes unless we have more entrants than what we currently have?


*@ZortEd*
@BansheeZA
@Chef Guest
@Michael
@Mauritz
@Joey786
@Snakeza
@ibi
@Smokyg
@Reinhardt
@baksteen8168
@Yiannaki
@Reinhardt


----------



## Riddle

Stroodlepuff said:


> Come on guys we can do better than this? There really is no point in any of the prizes unless we have more entrants than what we currently have?
> 
> 
> *@ZortEd*
> @BansheeZA
> @Chef Guest
> @Michael
> @Mauritz
> @Joey786
> @Snakeza
> @ibi
> @Smokyg
> @Reinhardt
> @baksteen8168
> @Yiannaki
> @Reinhardt



Put me in for both. Just for the fun of it. I think it will be interesting to see how far I am from the pros


----------



## Smoke187

@Stroodlepuff Put me down for both as well, all in the name of fun


----------



## Joey786

I'm in for both - might as well


----------



## BigAnt

I am in for both just for a laugh.

If somebody could explain what is involved the coil build comp please.
Do you a set goal and Any restrictions ect?


----------



## Yiannaki

BigAnt said:


> I am in for both just for a laugh.
> 
> If somebody could explain what is involved the coil build comp please.
> Do you a set goal and Any restrictions ect?


The judges will let the entrants know a target resistance they need to build to just before the start.

Entrants are given an Atomiser and 20 minutes to build a coil as close to the target resistance as possible and wick it. 

You can use any wire and wick you desire but the coil MUST be dry and ununsed.


----------



## BigAnt

Yiannaki said:


> The judges will let the entrants know a target resistance they need to build to just before the start.
> 
> Entrants are given an Atomiser and 20 minutes to build a coil as close to the target resistance as possible and wick it.
> 
> You can use any wire and wick you desire but the coil MUST be dry and ununsed.



Thank you.

Is the use of a calc allowed or must I memories the tables of resistance?


----------



## dannler

yea what the heck, same here i will also do or try doing both, lets just hope the cloud blowing is zero mg ha ha otherwise im screwed


----------



## dannler

Yiannaki said:


> The judges will let the entrants know a target resistance they need to build to just before the start.
> 
> Entrants are given an Atomiser and 20 minutes to build a coil as close to the target resistance as possible and wick it.
> 
> You can use any wire and wick you desire but the coil MUST be dry and ununsed.


 

so we may not heat it up in the atty to let it glow from the center outwards?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

dannler said:


> so we may not heat it up in the atty to let it glow from the center outwards?


No you can heat it up to neaten and make sure it works. But it must have unused wick as the judges use the same juice to test each coil and there cannot be other flavours on the coil other than what they use. I will add the new entrants names to the list when I am at my PC again


----------



## dannler

another question, the cloud blowing.... is there different categories or is it just one? one for mechanical mods, vw devices. above and below a certain ohm value?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just one category.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Ok Time to get the competition entries rolling in:

Please add your names to the list below:

*Cloud Blowing (Judged by @Derick @Rowan Francis and @PeterHarris and @devdev should they accept ) Juice will be supplied by Cloud Flavour (Thank you guys)

@Gambit
@Oliver Barry
@K_klops
@Riddle
@Smoke187
@Joey786
@BigAnt 
@dannler 


PRIZES:
To be announced


Coil Building (Judged by @Rowan Francis, @PeterHarris and @devdev Should they accept)

@Gambit
@K_klops
@Riddle
@Smoke187
@Joey786
@BigAnt 
@dannler 



PRIZES:
To be announced

12 bottles of Juice sponsored by Cloud Flavour
2 x Hampers of 10 Vape King Juices
2 x Vape King coil Jigs
2 x Hampers of Kanthal (20, 24, 26, 28G) Sponsored by Vape King
Prizes from Vape Cartel (Will be confirmed closer to the time)
Prizes from Sky blue Vaping Will be confirmed closer to the time





Prizes for Lucky Draws:

To be announced*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

@Stroodlepuff , i accept

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rowan Francis said:


> @Stroodlepuff , i accept



Lol I know  you had no choice  and Peter has too if he can make the meet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AndreFerreira

Please put me up for both.


----------



## AndreFerreira

*Cloud Blowing (Judged by @@Derick @@Rowan Francis and @@PeterHarris and @@devdev should they accept ) Juice will be supplied by Cloud Flavour (Thank you guys)

@Gambit
@Oliver Barry
@K_klops
@Riddle
@Smoke187
@Joey786
@BigAnt
@dannler
@AndreFerreira 


PRIZES:
To be announced


Coil Building (Judged by @@Rowan Francis, @@PeterHarris and @@devdev Should they accept)

@Gambit
@K_klops
@Riddle
@Smoke187
@Joey786
@BigAnt
@dannler
@AndreFerreira 
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliff

I'll make it a nice round 10 entries for cloud blowing, please sign me up

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dannler

What time does the coil building and cloud blowing start


----------



## QBad

baksteen8168 said:


> I know, just worried that the newbies here think I like blowing clowns.


Lol ill tell my mate to put away the shoes and clown nose then? Lmfao


----------



## JW Flynn

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ok Time to get the competition entries rolling in:
> 
> Please add your names to the list below:
> 
> *Cloud Blowing (Judged by @Derick @Rowan Francis and @PeterHarris and @devdev should they accept ) Juice will be supplied by Cloud Flavour (Thank you guys)
> *
> 
> @Gambit
> @Oliver Barry
> @K_klops
> @Riddle
> @Smoke187
> @Joey786
> @Michael
> 
> 
> *PRIZES:*
> To be announced
> 
> 
> *Coil Building (Judged by @Rowan Francis, @PeterHarris and @devdev Should they accept)
> *
> 
> @Gambit
> @K_klops
> @Riddle
> @Smoke187
> @Joey786
> @Michael
> 
> 
> 
> PRIZES:
> To be announced
> 
> 12 bottles of Juice sponsored by Cloud Flavour
> 2 x Hampers of 10 Vape King Juices
> 2 x Vape King coil Jigs
> 2 x Hampers of Kanthal (20, 24, 26, 28G) Sponsored by Vape King
> Prizes from Vape Cartel (Will be confirmed closer to the time)
> Prizes from Sky blue Vaping Will be confirmed closer to the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prizes for Lucky Draws:*
> 
> *To be announced*


@Stroodlepuff Hi there, put me down for both as well... But this is my first time joining one of these vape meets, I have no idea how it works... ok, cloud blowing is straightforward enough, but what about the coil building... do you bring tools and wire and so forth? or is there a set that we need to use? dont know... perhaps some guidelines here before hand, HEHE for the noobs like me, lolz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187

Unfortunately I cannot make it to enter the comps. I have some family responsibilities to take care of this weekend. My close cousin passed away 2 weeks ago and I need to assist with his stuff. I really wanted to take a crack at the event, but I have to attend to my responsibilities first. 

I will however pop in at the event for a short bit, to show my support and hopefully get some extra juice.


----------



## JW Flynn

shame, sorry to hear that man, good luck with that!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Harryssss

@Stroodlepuff You can put me down for cloud please. Will give it a go


----------



## Wesley

Let me try the cloud blowing comp too!

@Stroodlepuff


----------



## Alex

Smoke187 said:


> Unfortunately I cannot make it to enter the comps. I have some family responsibilities to take care of this weekend. My close cousin passed away 2 weeks ago and I need to assist with his stuff. I really wanted to take a crack at the event, but I have to attend to my responsibilities first.
> 
> I will however pop in at the event for a short bit, to show my support and hopefully get some extra juice.



My sincere condolences to you and your family.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Liza Flynn

Hey @Stroodlepuff, I'd like to have a go at the cloud chasing please


----------



## TylerD

*List update.

Cloud Blowing (Judged by @Derick @Rowan Francis and @PeterHarris and @devdev should they accept ) Juice will be supplied by Cloud Flavour (Thank you guys)

@Gambit
@Oliver Barry
@K_klops
@Riddle
@Smoke187
@Joey786
@BigAnt
@dannler
@AndreFerreira
@Cliff 
@JW Flynn 
@Harryssss 
@Wesley 
@Liza Flynn 


PRIZES:
To be announced


Coil Building (Judged by @Rowan Francis, @PeterHarris and @devdev Should they accept)

@Gambit
@K_klops
@Riddle
@Smoke187
@Joey786
@BigAnt
@dannler
@AndreFerreira
@JW Flynn 
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi Guys

Just an update on Competition times:

Coil building will start at 14:30 and Cloud Blowing will start at 16:00

The lucky draw will take place just before 19:00


----------

